# Fun Dog Tags



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're looking for a unique/fun dog tag check out this site:

Unique Pet Tags|Designer Pet Tags|Artisan Pet Tags - Dog ID Tags & Charms


Now that I posted that link I hope it's not considered advertising?? I'm not affliated in anyway, just wanted to share as I'm going to order new tags for my pack!


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

Pretty expensive.... When I shop online, I look for deals.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Those are some nice dog tags. I like the glitter enamel ones.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Dlilly said:


> Pretty expensive.... When I shop online, I look for deals.


 
Some of them are, especially the hand made ones but they aren't all expensive. I like the fact that they are different and not the normal run of the mill ones you see.


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

I LOVE these! I don't mind paying extra for something that is totally cool and unique. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am partial to Fetching Tags myself:
Fetching Tags Online Store

I am also planning to get one of these for special occasions:
Solid Crystal Pet ID Tags


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've found some really cool tags on Etsy.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I like www.dogtagart.com --- you can choose any of about a million designs or upload your own photo, logo, or graphic (non copywrited). We ended up with some as keychains, one of our passed-away boy as a necklace to help us get through the grief, and of course some on the dogs. My dogs will never have simple etched metal again!


----------

